# 10 Kois brauchen Hilfe



## Principessa (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe, denn ich selbst kenne mich mit Teichen und Fischen überhaupt nicht aus. Aufgrund eines Todesfalles sind nun etwa 10 Kois Besitzer und Fürsorgelos. Leider ist der Teich in keinem guten Zustand und wir wissen nicht an wen wir uns wenden sollen. Problem der Teich ist nahe wien aber in Österteich sekbst hätte ich noch niemanden gefunden, der sich zuständig fühlt... 
Vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden der wen in Ö kennt oder selbst ein Herz für mich als laie sehr schöne Fische hat?
Danke!


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2017)

Servus

Herzlich Willkommen

Nahe Wien ist zu ungenau ...

Ich selbst kann sie leider nicht aufnehmen.
[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/usermap?viewuser=555/"]
Unsere Mitgliederkarte[/DLMURL]
Diese ist jetzt auf mich zentriert ? (vielleicht weil ich die Karte gerade bearbeite), mit dem Scrollrad kannst aus- und einzoomen ...

Es wird sich sicher ein User finden ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Principessa (16. Mai 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort! 
Der Teich ist in Straßhof an der nordbahn, etwa 20 min östlich von wien. 
Werd das mit der mitgliederkarte versuchen, grad ist noch eine fehlermeldung gekommen, hab aber einen google maps screenshot angehängt


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Ortsnennung ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2017)

eigentlich empfehle ich kein anderes Forum, aber hier ist ein Forum was aus Österreich ist!

https://koiblog.iphpbb3.com/forum/index.php?nxu=91221067nx6648


----------



## Principessa (16. Mai 2017)

Danke!


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2017)

ansonsten kannst du auch den @Roland O. direkt kontaktieren, der kommt aus Österreich und ist Admin in dem von mir genannten Forum und auch hier vertreten!!!


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2017)

Es wird doch einige Zeit in's Land verstreichen, und Wasser -Wechsel um die 15-20% können nie schaden, damit ist den Fische gut getan.


----------

